# need a helper for a day's work



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm partially rewiring a house and need an extra set of hands to finish. Nothing really big, just really basic stuff. I'll have all tools and material needed, just bring a good attitude and be ready to work. Pay will be cash at the end of the job. PM or call/text me at 850.525.7174 immediately if interested.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm calling


----------

